# Waaa :( Ceylon prefers sleeping in his crate...



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

My 12-week old baby hav Ceylon is turning out PERFECT in every way - he is affectionate, loving, eager to please, and he loves people (other dogs, not so much, but we will start taking him to puppy socialization classes this weekend so that should help - to be honest, he is only afraid of dogs larger and older than he is, which is normal I think for a puppy, and once he gets used to them he is fine, so I think this is not a major issue as long as we socialize him). He is extremely affectionate, and loves to be played with and petted, and is responding to training very well, travels in the car easily, and gets (and thrives on) LOTS of love and attention.

I tried the first night I got him to keep him confined to the kitchen (with his open crate available to him) during the night, but he started crying and I couldn't take it, so I took him into my bed. He then slept in my bed for a couple of weeks perfectly - - within a day or two, he was sleeping through the night without having to go to bathroom at ALL, and was perfectly content to sleep in my bed. I was so excited! I really wanted a dog that would sleep with me or with my daughter at night... For about the last week or so, though, whenever I try to take him to bed with me he gets very restless... I finally ended up putting him back in the kitchen a couple of nights ago, where his crate is (which he very voluntarily chooses to sleep in most of the rest of the time when he is tired - sometimes he will nap on the couch next to me, but most of the time he chooses to sleep in his crate all on his own) and now he just seems to prefer sleeping in his crate at night, rather than sleeping with me! 

I know logically that I shouldn't be concerned - I should be happy that he is happy to sleep in his crate (and I am, sortof). Heck, my biggest concern when getting him was that he wouldn't deal well being alone, since I knew that havs were velcro dogs and had problems with separation anxiety, so I was very worried about the few hours a day that he would have to be left alone eventually (I did hire a pet sitter for most days for now so that he wouldn't be left alone much as real small puppy, but eventually, he will have to be left alone for 4-5 hours a day)... and during the few days that he has had so far to be left alone so far for a few hours at a time, he has done just absolutely GREAT - he seems VERY happy to spend the hours mostly sleeping in his crate.

And I know also that his preference for sleeping in his crate is not at all a reflection on how much he loves me or my daughter, since he loves us to death - when he is _not _sleeping, he is ALWAYS demanding love and petting and play and attention, and his absolute and unconditional love for us is apparent. And I also somehow know that he *will* end up sleeping with either my daughter or myself at night eventually (somehow, I just know that, from knowing him)... but I get, well, a bit jealous right now when I see him sleeping contentedly in his crate, nevertheless. Even though I know I _should _be glad, and even though I *am *glad, I am still jealous that he doesn't prefer to sleep with me instead.... ugh, I know I shouldn't be, but I am


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe he needs his own space to sleep. My opinion....sometimes, we just need our alone time. Puppies sleep A LOT! From my experience...when Dexter or Jack jump up to sit next to me and if I am petting them too much and they do not feel like it...they will get up and leave.

Do you move around a lot in the bed. Do you touch him during the night?


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

I have one Hav that only likes sleeping in the bed with us, and one hav who only likes sleeping in the crate (he will on occasion sleep on my pillow if hes really exhasuted). From my experience it is BETTER to have a hav that likes the crate. If i open the bedroom door and say "crate" he goes right in with his toys and doesnt mind it, doesnt cry or anything. My other hav will walk in the room and veer straight away from the crate and cry and bark when we put him in it (and hes the older one). So, in other words...its a very good thing that he likes the crate!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd MUCH rather have a pup that is happy and comfortable in his crate than one with SA... and if you were dealing with the latter, I'm sure you would agree!

Kodi has always slept in his crate at night, even when given the choice. But during the day or evening, he LOVES to curl up with us and snuggle. I'm glad that he is confident enough not to need us every second!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it is great that you have such a well adjusted puppy:whoo:
I too love my pups sleeping with me but if they were trained right a crate would have been nice.
The one thing I love the most is my pups are the only living thing that can put up with my snoringound:


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> I'd MUCH rather have a pup that is happy and comfortable in his crate than one with SA... and if you were dealing with the latter, I'm sure you would agree!
> 
> Kodi has always slept in his crate at night, even when given the choice. But during the day or evening, he LOVES to curl up with us and snuggle. I'm glad that he is confident enough not to need us every second!


My Muppet Lola does the same. She loves the comfort of her crate, but also loves to snuggle and cuddle before going to bed. That for me is ideal.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

My boys like to snuggle but I often find them in their crate. I think it's comforting for them. Sometimes a pup needs their space!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Suzi said:


> I think it is great that you have such a well adjusted puppy:whoo:


I agree with Suzi. But I know how you feel. Jasper was my first dog ever and I so wanted him to sleep on our bed. And I so hated the big plastic crates in my bed room. But he hates sleeping on our bed and much prefers his own space. when he was about 1.5 years old he let us know in uncertain terms that he did not like the bed. I had decided I was getting rid of the crate in the room (we have a very small bedroom) and I we put him on the bed. after a few nights of this...I am making the bed and find a tiny turd under the bed... I was outraged that "the cleaners" had never cleaned under the bed as it had to be from before he was house trained which was so long ago. well the next night he let us know, this time, right in the middle of the bed. Brought the crate back, have never had an accident again. we have since given him his own bed in our room instead of a crate... every now and then he will ask to come up on the bed, and occaissionally he will spend the night, usually when it is thundering. luckily cash likes the bed!

you may just have to get yourself another dog!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Be thankful!!! Abby has slept in the bed from about the third night after we got her and is still there. If McGee likes it, too, we might get crowded.....lol


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

I think your pup is related to mine!! LOL At least Ceylon loves you during the day Oreo tolerates us at best and ignores us unless he's asking us is we can please bring his girlfriend (our other hav) back into the room


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Picasso always falls asleep on the couch next to us or sometimes on my lap, but always gets up after 30 minutes or so and whines for me to put him in his crate. When I do he curls up and goes back to sleep immediately.

I bring him to bed sometimes but he just wants to play and keeps us awake!

Sounds like your little guy is very well adjusted and happy!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks everybody. I know I should be happy... and yes it's SO much better than having a dog with severe SA. But it still makes me a bit sad lol. I am hoping that when he gets older, and can easily jump onto/off of the bed (and so can choose to be there or not), that he may want to sleep with me or on my daughter's bed some times .


----------



## Dnice (Mar 8, 2011)

Frankie slept in his crate until he was 6 months old. He would go right in at night and fall right asleep. One night he just started crying and of course my heart was breaking. I put him in the bed and from that day on that is where he sleeps.

When he was a puppy he was not a cuddler now he is all cuddles and kisses.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Dnice said:


> Frankie slept in his crate until he was 6 months old. He would go right in at night and fall right asleep. One night he just started crying and of course my heart was breaking. I put him in the bed and from that day on that is where he sleeps.
> 
> When he was a puppy he was not a cuddler now he is all cuddles and kisses.


Ah thanks for giving me hope!! Ceylon likes to cuddle but just doesn't want to sleep in the bed - but from now on I will be thinking of Frankie every time I get sad that he wants to sleep in his crate . I am glad that your Frankie has turned into a loving, cuddly boy! <3

Is your profile picture a picture of him (Frankie) - IN your bed? haha, if so, how completely apropos!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I know just how you feel, Heather. The only thing I like about winter is that is the only time my two will snuggle next to me on the sofa. Otherwise, they are content on the floor or in "their own corner" of the sofa.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Both of mine are defintely bed dogs lol...they didn't start out that way but when my bf went on an out of town job for a few weeks I brought them in the bed and now there is no going back lol...I think I sleep much better w/out them in the bed..although they do keep me warm when it's cold outside!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I am taking care of my friends dog Bailey he is used to sleeping in a crate. I tried to see if he would sleep with us and he just keep jumping on and off. So i put him in the crate down in my laundry room . He has that set up at his house. Well the crying started so the crate moved next to me on the bed And well all slept soundly.
Ps Bailey and Zoey both love to lick and adding a second licker has given me chapped lipsound:


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

If it makes you feel better, the instructor in our puppy classes told us firmly no sleeping in the bed the first class. In a pack, the leader sleeps alone in the prime spot and the rest of the pack sleeps away from them. So having your puppy sleep in their crate establishes easily who is the alpha "dog" and helps your dog become well-adjusted and understanding of their role in the family.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy and Beau sleep in their crates i our bedroom. They just walk right into them when its time to go to bed! I'm GLAD they don't want to sleep with us... I think its easier on them when we go on vacation because they're used to their crates no matter WHERE the crates are!


----------

